# LEAST FAVORITE rider?



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

After the heated engagement that took place in the "favorite rider" thread, for shear entertainment value, let's go for opinions on "least favorite" rider and why. Given that Dick Virenque should win this one in a solo breakaway, I'm going to go a different route. My lest favorite rider: Igor Astorloa, poster child for why the world champions jersey has lost its shine. Race promoters must cringe when he comes within sight of a finish line. Singlehandedly marred the Hamilton World's with his lack of style, boring personality, and poor performance in the year wearing the jersey. Hell, he couldn't even get the post Wworld's interview right, mentioning to the worldwide press that Betini tried to buy him off in the final break.


----------



## Nazz44 (Jun 26, 2003)

*Pompous ass*

Not a Mario fan. Cyclings equivalent of Neon Deion Sanders.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

With Dickie already over the line, I have to nominate LA. But not for sporting, but sartorial reasons - it's the over long socks I just can't bear!! His exploits at Hautacam etc are just eclipsed. Sorry!


----------



## euro-trash (May 1, 2004)

I can't believe there were 3 posts without mention of Robbie Mcewen. What an ass. He has a reason for every sprint he's ever lost, and it's never been "he's just faster". After Pettacchi hung 4 or 5 wins on him in one Giro, he needed to just give the guy credit. He cuts people off, yet if her gets bumped, he cries foul. None of the other Aussies like him, that's a sign.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*A list*

LEAST favorite riders.......

1)Richard (DICK) Virenque
2)David Millar
3)Marco Pantani
4)BO Hamberger
5)Pretty much the entire Kelme, Phonak, Festina and AGR2 rosters


----------



## thenazz (Apr 23, 2005)

ttug said:


> LEAST favorite riders.......
> 
> 1)Richard (DICK) Virenque
> 2)David Millar
> ...


I can see RV, DM and MP not being anyones favorite but I'm curious as to what Hamberger did to make the list?


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

I vote for Christophe Moreau.

That guy is such a putz!!! He's a big crybaby, and crashes so many friggin' times it's unreal. 

I have to admit I like watching the old tour DVDs...seeing him crash left and right, then start crying and climb into the team car.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Bo knows Bo*



thenazz said:


> I can see RV, DM and MP not being anyones favorite but I'm curious as to what Hamberger did to make the list?


Since 2000, he tested positive (EPO), denied the test result, the Danish Nats Team banned him for life, the rescinded the ban and then, hey, he has not performed well since then. Odd huh?

My list is incomplete and yes, I can say that Hamilton would make that list right now as well.

So, what about Lance, there is an exception for me. He would not make my list because you have to care to dislike someone.


----------



## terzo rene (Mar 23, 2002)

I don't think doping won anyone anything so I don't find any of them objectionable based on that. My criteria are more stylistic and biomechanical. So the ones I don't like to watch are:
Fernando Escartin - victim of a drunken marionette, bad ergonomics hall of famer, lifetime achievement award, and every other prize possible for wasted motion.
Paolo Savoldelli (descents excepted, where he's the best around) - ungainly is putting it charitably
Paco Mancebo - good argument for quackypractic, my neck hurts just watching him
Tyler Hamilton - if his position weren't so poor he wouldn't have needed the dope
Most any rider on a bad day - I am just afraid I will catch it by watching.

Honorable Mention: LA - Mr Roboto, clearly won't be joining Cipo on the Italian dancing with the stars show anytime soon.


----------



## cosmo3 (Nov 1, 2005)

What's wrong with Astarloa, man? He won the race fair and square, and then got caught in the Cofidis mess, lost a month of training, switched to Lampre and had an off year. 

All of this just happened to go down the year before the ProTour got organized, and with no results since his World Title, he ended up out in Cycling's bush league, racing for a South African squad. 

That's just bad luck. 

Oh, and I'm no Virenque fan. But my least favorite rider is Rumsas, for making his living beating down amatuers and low-level pros at Grand Fondos. I can't believe he got such a light sentence (6 months) after his EPO conviction. I hope the French lock his ass away like the Man in the Iron Mask.


----------



## lousylegs (Jul 15, 2005)

euro-trash said:


> I can't believe there were 3 posts without mention of Robbie Mcewen. What an ass. He has a reason for every sprint he's ever lost, and it's never been "he's just faster". After Pettacchi hung 4 or 5 wins on him in one Giro, he needed to just give the guy credit. He cuts people off, yet if her gets bumped, he cries foul. None of the other Aussies like him, that's a sign.


have to agree, I nominate McEwen for the Asshat award.


----------



## cpuffe (Aug 1, 2004)

Far and away my least favorite rider is McEwen. He takes dirty tricks and whining to the level of an art form.

I don't dislike the dopers, I feel sorry for them.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

A third for Rotten Robbie and a first for Armstrong.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Have grown to like McEwen*

Hated him in the past but now I think that a lot of people just take his honesty the wrong way compared with other riders that give scripted, diplomatic answers to mundade questions.

The boy that I hope is next to get busted by the drug squad is Cunego! In addition to the BS, transperent diplomacy and being terribly over rated, he's(or was) on some wicked juice. Something stinks bad about Cunego.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

i´ll second, or third, or fourth the vote for virenque...

simoni also does my head in - always says how well he´s going to do, then does nothing and whines about it.

and ullrich is definitely on my list - if he wants to win anything, he has to realise when to attack and not just let his teammates pull him to the finish a few minutes after everyone else...


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*absolutely*

Ullrich has to be the biggest waste of talent ever seen in sports.


----------



## Under ACrookedSky (Nov 8, 2005)

I would have to say Petacchi. Not that I dislike him per se, but I dislike the style of racing that he and his team bring to the sport. Last year's Giro d'Italia's flattish stages were a bore. I hope he follows through on his threat to skip next year's Giro.


----------



## adelaarvaren (Oct 30, 2004)

I've got to go with Joseba Beloki, just because he has talked so much lately, and done jack. No to dismiss his previous performances, but...


----------



## philippec (Jun 16, 2002)

#1: I was a Lance fan back when he was an up and coming racer -- rooted for him and saw him win the Thrift Drug Million and was ecstatic when he won the worlds. I've been there in person for every one of his TDF wins and cheered him the whole way. Now, having read the Equipe reports, I am convinced that he doped in 1999 -- and probably thereafter. Lance, c'mon, even Richard "I have the IQ of a brick" Virenque fessed up, be a man and do so too -- maybe you'll regain some of the respect you've lost...not that it would matter to you.

#2: R. Rumsas -- man, he let his wife rot in jail for his EPO... L.A.M.E. and then he goes out to bag some Gran Fondo's L.A.M.E.R.!

#3: Laurent Fignon. Arrogant, blessed with an execrable character and now bitter to boot. The only thing to like about Laurent is that he won his Tours with (technical) style and was grace personified on a bike. Book classic case on how natural physical endowments do not necessarily make you a likeable person.

#4: Maybe if Virenque weren't so jaw-droppingly STUPID, he wouldn't have made this list. But here is a man with nothing but air between his ears....

#5: Another rider I admired and cheered for. Tyler -- give it up, painfully few people believe you anymore and certainly not me! If you weren't so nice, I'd have placed you up at #3.

A+

Philippe


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Horner


----------



## Jed Peters (Feb 4, 2004)

chuckice said:


> Horner


Why? Is it his exciting, attacking style or racing or you've met him in person and don't like him?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Jed Peters said:


> Why? Is it his exciting, attacking style or racing or you've met him in person and don't like him?


I've met him and he's HUGE cawksukker. At least many of the other guys mentioned above aren't pricks (other than Robbie) to fans on top of being arrogant aholes. Horner has pulled off both AND he's nothing special on 2 wheels.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*agreed*



chuckice said:


> I've met him and he's HUGE cawksukker. At least many of the other guys mentioned above aren't pricks (other than Robbie) to fans on top of being arrogant aholes. Horner has pulled off both AND he's nothing special on 2 wheels.


Ditto. I agree with you here 100%.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

hayaku said:


> Ullrich has to be the biggest waste of talent ever seen in sports.


Except he's actually won something. Many other riders out there have no Olympic medals, no national championships, no World Championships, no Tour de France victories (stage or GC), etc. I don't know if I would call that wasted talent. 

I can't even say Tyler Hamilton is a waste of talent, since he's won the Olympics and some grand tour stages. As much as I want to say he's never lived up to the hype...


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

The The said:


> Except he's actually won something. Many other riders out there have no Olympic medals, no national championships, no World Championships, no Tour de France victories (stage or GC), etc. I don't know if I would call that wasted talent.


Not wasted, just disappointed for him.



> I can't even say Tyler Hamilton is a waste of talent, since he's won the Olympics and some grand tour stages. As much as I want to say he's never lived up to the hype...


Just a liar of Olympic proportions who insults my intelligence with his "excuses".


----------



## edwin headwind (Aug 23, 2004)

ttug said:


> Ditto. I agree with you here 100%.


I'll third that....I've seen how he treats other riders he deems "lesser than he", Mark McCormak has more penache, riding style and hard-earned wins under his belt than whats his face ever will.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

*Simioni, duh.*



hayaku said:


> Hated him in the past but now I think that a lot of people just take his honesty the wrong way compared with other riders that give scripted, diplomatic answers to mundade questions.
> 
> The boy that I hope is next to get busted by the drug squad is Cunego! In addition to the BS, transperent diplomacy and being terribly over rated, he's(or was) on some wicked juice. Something stinks bad about Cunego.


yeah but he likes the Doors, you have to give him that much. weird hairstyle goin on for him, also. I guess italians can pull it off.

I can't Believe nobody has mentions Simioni. what a douche.
Don't be hatin' on Robbie just because he has the biggest cahones of the peleton and isn't afraid to say so.
and don't be hatin on Lance just because he wins all the time. 



F**k the yankees!!!


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

sgt_hedgehog said:


> and don't be hatin on Lance just because he wins all the time.


Shouldn't that read _"and don't be hatin on Lance just because he only wins the Tour all the time."_ That's why I don't miss him, he had become a one trick pony. Not because of lack of ability, but by choice.
It'd be like the Dallas Cowboys sitting out the whole regular season just to come along and win the superbowl.
The sport is called Cycling, not Tour de Francing!
Basso had a disastrous Giro and yet still managed to come second to Armstrong.
Di Luca may not have ridden the Tour, but at least rode a full season.
So goodbye Armstrong, and maybe his departure will bring a more evenly balanced season. The Tour is the biggest race of the season, but that shouldn't be to the exclusion of all else.


----------



## poshscot (Dec 14, 2004)

bully boy lance gets my vote.

probably because cycling wise he has no weakness,

no one likes a rider that cant be beat and when he's criticised for anything deflects it away as if butter wouldnt melt.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Shouldn't that read _"and don't be hatin on Lance just because he only wins the Tour all the time."_ That's why I don't miss him, he had become a one trick pony. Not because of lack of ability, but by choice.
> It'd be like the Dallas Cowboys sitting out the whole regular season just to come along and win the superbowl.
> The sport is called Cycling, not Tour de Francing!
> Basso had a disastrous Giro and yet still managed to come second to Armstrong.
> ...


yeah alright fine. good point. happy?


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

Some pretty good picks overall, but if I may add a couple of honorable mentions:

Iban Mayo - Showed huge potential in 03 and his stock was on the rise big time. Signed a fat contract, came out of the Dauphine flying, completely fell apart during the TDF. Sure, he crashed early, was hurting, missed his peak (that's just bad planning) and so having a sub par Tour is understandable, but he didn't have to be such a little whiny baby about it! He was about ready to drop out. He stopped, got off his bike, and wanted to go home. His DS _ordered_ his ass back on the back and told him to finish the race. Say what you will about Hamilton, and if he cheated, he deserves all the condemnation he gets, he didn't punk out in 03. The thing about Mayo too is that his head still isn't back into racing. He's been a complete non entity ever since. A true competitor says to himself, "Ok, I had some bad luck and poor planning, but I'm gonna come back even stronger and prove myself next year." Not this pansy. Check that guy's lycra, cuz I don't think he's got a sack.

Gilberto Simoni - like a lot of Euros, has a predilection for talking shyte and then getting a brutal reality check. Came out of the Giro 03 saying how he was gonna out climb Lance, put the fear in Lance, blah blah blah. Completely vanished during the Tour. Personally, it was much more satisfying seeing Pantani eat crow on Hautecam after his smack talking, but it's always gratifying when trash talkers with everything to prove get shown the meaning of life. I also undestand Gilberto always had to have groupies fed him at all the major bike shows. That's just inside-the-industry rumor though.  

Vino was/is the most overrated. Yeah, aggressiveness is something to be admired, but I 'bout go nuts when people talk about how tactically smart his attacks are. No they're not!! After a while, they weren't even exciting to watch because I always new what the inevitable outcome was going to be:

*Attack, blow up, lose contact with lead group, recover, bridge gap to lead group, attack*
*Attack, blow up, lose contact with lead group, recover, bridge gap to lead group, attack*
*Attack, blow up, lose contact with lead group, recover, bridge gap to lead group, attack*

Dude, what are you doing? You're not working with your team. You're being an effective nuisance, but that's about it.

Rider I dislike the most: Any rider who demonstrates excessive doses of that European quality we like to call panache. That means he weeps and sobs and pleads to the heavens when he loses....and he weeps and sobs and pleads to the heavens when he wins. He usually trains haphazardly, wears really ugly bright neon team kit, and makes fruitless attacks for no apparent reason other than do demonstrate his panache. He never wins, or when he does, he can't maintain any consistency in repeating it, but he nevertheless can't help but trumpet his many virtues to anyone who will listen. It's sort of related to machismo, but macho behavior seems just a bit more testosterone laden. There's a subtle efffeminacy to panache because, deep down, it's essentially about style. Geez, it's why I never could get into Soccer. You have some guy trip and fall on the soft grass and roll around, grimacing in agony until he realizes he didn't draw a yellow card, then he's up like nothing ever happened.

You may be right about LA being Mr. Roboto, or preparing only for the Tour, but you have to admit he's accomplished more than anyone else in cycling because of this focus and determination. So I say Thank God he didn't have panache.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 28, 2004)

*Boogerd*

Boogerd...wheelsucker, whiner...guy gets WAY too much press and praise for very few results. Plus his teeth are really weird.


----------



## grampy bone (Feb 9, 2005)

patchito said:


> Vino was/is the most overrated. Yeah, aggressiveness is something to be admired, but I 'bout go nuts when people talk about how tactically smart his attacks are. No they're not!! After a while, they weren't even exciting to watch because I always new what the inevitable outcome was going to be:
> 
> *Attack, blow up, lose contact with lead group, recover, bridge gap to lead group, attack*
> *Attack, blow up, lose contact with lead group, recover, bridge gap to lead group, attack*
> ...


I agree Vino seems to attack at some unusual points in the race, but he was pretty much alone in the tour (and still placed 5th), so why not? His GC guy was doing nothing but following Lance around. The last stage showed some of his brilliance. Now if he only had some leadership skills he would be a contender for the GC. We'll see...

I don't really have a least favorite rider. I do like to see Robbie lose by a hair, but I like his fiery personality and think the tour would not be as fun without him. I like to watch the sprints and see what evil things he will try next. Sort of like rooting for Darth Vader in a way. I know this is sort of a canned answer.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Flatlander said:


> Boogerd...wheelsucker, whiner...guy gets WAY too much press and praise for very few results. Plus his teeth are really weird.


Everyone's favorite mule!!!!


----------



## wilier (Mar 16, 2002)

*McEwen and Lance pre-cancer*

McEwen just because. (It's been said in other posts). Lance pre-cancer. I have not met the man since cancer. However, many people who did meet or race against him in the early years would agree - he was as bad as the rest.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

Yup anyone who lets his wife rot for 2 months in jail for fleaing with his drugs? hmmmm
Didn't that all happen when he was on the podium too?
I can hear it now........You better skeedadlle honey I filled your trunk with drugs. Oh but I wanted to see you get your award 
Raimondas Rumas


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

patchito said:


> You may be right about LA being Mr. Roboto, or preparing only for the Tour, but you have to admit he's accomplished more than anyone else in cycling because of this focus and determination. So I say Thank God he didn't have panache.


More than anyone else in cycling? You mean more than any _active_ racer, correct? Lance will go down as one of the greats, but there are people out there who have won a heck of a lot more than him.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

chuckice said:


> Everyone's favorite mule!!!!


wtf it that blob on his thigh??


----------



## travis.dubose (Sep 25, 2005)

I can't stand Robbie McEwen. Aside from generally being a prick, the head butt / lean thing he pulled at the tour this year really pissed me off. I know he's a sprinter and thats the way sprinters are, but i like Bonen and alot of the other sprinters alot better, Robbie is just too over the top for me. 

Unlike some people, i tend to like vino and jan. Ullrich just seems like a good guy. People say he's a waste of talent, but i'd like to see those people be like lance in their dedication to training, that stuff is hard and i can't blame Jan for wanting to be a somewhat normal guy. Vino on the other hand is just a character to me. From the huge gold chains and rockstar red leather pants he wears, to his need to attack ALL THE FREAKIN TIME, its just fun to watch. Kind of old school in a way, the yin to lance's super calculated yang.

While the doping thing really hurt him and its tough for me to believe him, i still like Tyler Hamilton too. Finishing the tour with the broken collar bone, along with his other ballsy moves never cease to amaze me. The doping thing is huge though. It wouldn't move him to my most hated list, but definitely off my favorite riders list.


----------



## Vaprak001 (May 24, 2005)

poshscot said:


> bully boy lance gets my vote.
> 
> probably because cycling wise he has no weakness,
> 
> no one likes a rider that cant be beat and when he's criticised for anything deflects it away as if butter wouldnt melt.


Yeah, has to be Lance! Mainly for finally destroying what little remained of cycling's image as an art and not a science. Bit like the robotic Schumacher in F1, and clinical big-hitter Tiger Woods. Sure all superb sportsmen, but where are the flaws, where is the style? An abundance of both is what made the recently departed George Best such a well loved, yet flawed genius. True heroes should be everyday people like us who just try harder, not otherwordly supermen without, at least in Armstrongs case, even a Kryptonite type weakness!


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

The The said:


> More than anyone else in cycling? You mean more than any _active_ racer, correct? Lance will go down as one of the greats, but there are people out there who have won a heck of a lot more than him.


exactly! he's won more tours than anybody else, but that´s it. a few other races too, but nowhere near 'more than anyone else in cycling'. how many races have mcewen, petacchi, boonen, etc won this year? and how many has LA won? and not to mention retired pros from years back. i never understand how winning more tours than anyone can automatically convert LA into the "greatest cyclist ever".


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

*I'll get pounded for this but. . .*

Floyd Landis. Never really liked him. Don't know why, I've never met him and I don't really have any good reasons why. Here are my bad reasons why I don't like him:
-Hasn't done much since he went to Phonak.
-Ugly riding style. Looks painful on hills.
-Sounds like a cry-baby from stories I've heard.
-Heard he doesn't train hard.

Iban Mayo - He has become back of the pack fodder after showing a lot of promise

Robbie M. and Dick V. - ditto all the bad stuff said about them

Mancebo - Great fighter and talented rider. Painful to watch climb.


----------



## patchito (Jun 30, 2005)

foz said:


> exactly! he's won more tours than anybody else, but that´s it. a few other races too, but nowhere near 'more than anyone else in cycling'. how many races have mcewen, petacchi, boonen, etc won this year? and how many has LA won? and not to mention retired pros from years back. i never understand how winning more tours than anyone can automatically convert LA into the "greatest cyclist ever".


I simply said he's accomplished more in cycling than any other rider. Am I wrong? Anyone else past or present win seven consecutive TDFs? I never said he's the best cyclist ever. I never said he's won more races in his career than anyone else, only that he's accomplished in cycling what no one else ever has, or perhaps ever will.


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

This is one of my least favorite threads/topics.


----------



## Bryn (Jul 9, 2005)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Floyd Landis. Never really liked him. Don't know why, I've never met him and I don't really have any good reasons why. Here are my bad reasons why I don't like him:
> -Hasn't done much since he went to Phonak.
> -Ugly riding style. Looks painful on hills.
> -Sounds like a cry-baby from stories I've heard.
> ...


Here Here. Ive never really liked Landis for no particular reason as well. Him and his team annoy me. The fact that they had $20,000 time trial bikes each and never had any good results in the TTT and TT at the tour was just pathetic. I personally don't agree with all the bad comments about McEwen though. I guess its because im an aussie and i see that he axtually has done a lot for australian cycling over here. Although i still do believe that he does complain and has a lot of excuses for when he doesn't win. But thats just his way of dealing with it.


----------



## benInMA (Jan 22, 2004)

Great thread... can't say I've been following cycling long enough & in depth enough to really have someone I hate.

I definitely don't like Virenque, but I think what I dislike may actually be that the French are so forgiving to him and try to conduct such witch hunts with non-french riders.

Landis has no appeal at all but I don't hate him.

The amazing thing is all the athletes in this thread seem so classy compared to the vast majority of American stick and ball athletes. Everything the cyclists do is done 100x worse here in the US by the baseball/football/basketball crew IMO.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

patchito said:


> I simply said he's accomplished more in cycling than any other rider. Am I wrong? Anyone else past or present win seven consecutive TDFs? I never said he's the best cyclist ever. I never said he's won more races in his career than anyone else, only that he's accomplished in cycling what no one else ever has, or perhaps ever will.



i was only trying to point out that there´s a big difference between cycling in general and the tour. lance has won 7 consecutive tours, we all know that. so he´s accomplished more in the tour than any other rider if you look at number of victories. but i, and i think many people will agree with me, do not think that winning 7 tours also makes him the most accomplished cyclist ever.

not that i hate lance - i don´t love him either - but i have been a bit bored the last few years knowing almost from the start that he was going to win the tour again, and knowing how he was going to do it.


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

Fignon's Barber said:


> After the heated engagement that took place in the "favorite rider" thread, for shear entertainment value, let's go for opinions on "least favorite" rider and why. Given that Dick Virenque should win this one in a solo breakaway, I'm going to go a different route. My lest favorite rider: Igor Astorloa, poster child for why the world champions jersey has lost its shine. Race promoters must cringe when he comes within sight of a finish line. Singlehandedly marred the Hamilton World's with his lack of style, boring personality, and poor performance in the year wearing the jersey. Hell, he couldn't even get the post Wworld's interview right, mentioning to the worldwide press that Betini tried to buy him off in the final break.


Hincapie. The guy is soo milquetoast. I've given up on him, he'll never grow some nads. Nice wife tho.

Beloki. Mr. wheelsucker. I liked him 2003 but then he wrecked and now I don't like him any more.

Alexi Grewal. Remember him? Hoo boy. Saw him at a hill crit in Boulder a while back, the guy wouldn't shut up.


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Sintesi said:


> Hincapie. The guy is soo milquetoast. I've given up on him, he'll never grow some nads. Nice wife tho.


Not sure quite what you mean, considering he's been a _domestique deluxe _ for Armstrong for the last 7 years. So, he's had to rein in his ambitions a little because of his responsibility to be fit to support LA at the Tour. Who's to say that at next year's Paris-Roubaix he won't be able to let rip for the first time without that interfering?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

sgt_hedgehog said:


> wtf it that blob on his thigh??


I assumed it was food/gel/gu and when I zoom in on the pic I think that's what it is...or his left nut is off kilter.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

ultimobici said:


> Not sure quite what you mean, considering he's been a _domestique deluxe _ for Armstrong for the last 7 years. So, he's had to rein in his ambitions a little because of his responsibility to be fit to support LA at the Tour. Who's to say that at next year's Paris-Roubaix he won't be able to let rip for the first time without that interfering?


I absolutely agree with you BUT I think he did let rip the past 2 years. NO shame in finishing second to Boonen this year. That was an awesome race...nothing vanilla about George. Dedicated teammate, good egg, HARD worker...George is on my 100% good guy list. So of course he'll get busted for doping in a few minutes...


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

ultimobici said:


> Not sure quite what you mean, considering he's been a _domestique deluxe _ for Armstrong for the last 7 years. So, he's had to rein in his ambitions a little because of his responsibility to be fit to support LA at the Tour. Who's to say that at next year's Paris-Roubaix he won't be able to let rip for the first time without that interfering?


George will never win a major classic trust me. Ghent Wevelgum is it. He doesn't have what it takes and I'm dead sick of hearing about him and what a great classics rider he is. I also predict that he will be buried in next year's TdF when, finally unfettered by his domestique duties will show himself to be the mediocre rider he truly is.

I know I"m sounding harsh but george just isn't that great.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Well.........*



Sintesi said:


> George will never win a major classic trust me. Ghent Wevelgum is it. He doesn't have what it takes and I'm dead sick of hearing about him and what a great classics rider he is. I also predict that he will be buried in next year's TdF when, finally unfettered by his domestique duties will show himself to be the mediocre rider he truly is.
> 
> I know I"m sounding harsh but george just isn't that great.


Hincapie has had a gret career a far as a typical pro cyclist. In fact, a stage win at the TDF is what alot of folks dream of in the peleton. Do you recall Erik Dekker? 

SO, I see the idea, sure he is not anopther Big Mig or Merckx or Hinault etc etc etc, he is not a joke as far as a career....By the way, when a man of his physical stature wins a climbing stage at the TDF, its something to see.

Born: June 29, 1973 in Queens, NY 
Residence: Greenville, SC 
European Residence: Gerona, Spain 
Team: Discovery Channel 
Turned Pro: 1994 
Height: 6' 3" Weight: 175 lbs. 

Tour de France: 1996-2005 
Olympics: 1992, 1996, 2000, 2004 
World Road Cycling Championships: 1993, 1998 
Junior World Road Cycling Championships: 1990 
National Road Cycling champion: 1992 (team time trial) 
Junior National Road Cycling champion: 1989 (team time trial) 
Junior National Track Cycling champion: 1988-89 (omnium), 1991 (individual pursuit, team pursuit) 
U.S. National Team: 1991-93, 1998-99 


2005 
1st, Stage 15, Tour de France
1st, Stage 4 Team Time Trial, Tour de France
1st, Kuurne-Brussel-Kuurne 
1st, Stage 1, Dauphine Libere 
1st, Stage 7, Dauphine Libere 
1st, Grand Prix Ouest-France
2nd, Paris-Roubaix
3rd, Overall, Points Classification, Dauphine Libere
6th, GC, Tirreno-Adriatico 
7th, Tour of Flanders
14th, Tour de France

2004 
1st, Overall, Three Days of the Panne
1st, Stage 4 Team Time Trial, Tour de France
3rd, T-Mobile International 
4th, Gent-Wevelgum
4th, Luk Challenge
5th, Overall, Paris-Nice
5th, GP Eddy Merckx
8th, Paris-Roubaix
8th, Champoinship of Zurich
10th, Ronde van Vlaanderen 
33rd, Tour de France 

2003 
2nd Stage 7 and points clasification, Volta a Catalunya 
7th GC, Tour of Belgium 
47th, Tour de France 

2002 
2nd, Classic Haribo 
2nd, Stage 3B, Trois Jours de la Panne 
3rd, US Championship 
3rd, Gent - Wevelgem 
3rd, Trois Jours de la Panne 
3rd, Volta Ao Algarve 
4th, Ronde Van Vlaanderen 
6th, Paris - Roubaix 
7th, World Cup 
59th, Tour de France 

2001 
1st, Gent - Wevelgem 
1st, BMC San Francisco Grand Prix 
3rd, First Union USPRO Championships 
3rd, Trofeo Luis Puig 
3rd, First Union Invitational 
3rd, Stage 2, Vuelta Valenciana 
4th, Paris - Roubaix 
10th, Meisterschaft Von Zürich 
71st, Tour de France 

2000 
2nd, US Championship 
3rd, First Union Classic 
3rd, Stage 8, Paris - Nice 
3rd, Stage 3, Vuelta Valenciana 
6th, Paris - Roubaix 
65th, Tour de France 

1999 
1st, First Union Classic 
1st, Points Competition, Tour de Luxembourg 
1st, Stage 6, Prutour 
2nd, Stage 4, Volta a Catalunya 
2nd, Stage 1 & 2A, Prutour 
3rd, First Union Invitational 
3rd, Stage 1, 2 & 5, Volta a Catalunya 
3rd, Stage 5, Tour de Luxembourg 
4th, Paris - Roubaix 
4th, Gent - Wevelgem 
78th, Tour de France 

1998 
1st, US Championship 
2nd, First Union Classic 
3rd, Christiana Care Cup 
3rd, Stage 3, Tour de France 
3rd, Stage 1, Ruta del Sol 
53rd, Tour de France 

1997 
1st, Stage 1, Setmana Catalana 
46th, Milan-San Remo 
59th, Paris-Roubaix 
104th, Tour de France 

1996 
9th, Tour of Mallorca 
29th, Paris-Roubaix 
76th, Olympic Road Race 
Tour de France participant 

1995 
1st, 8 of Chaam (Holland) 
3rd, Thrift Drug Classic 
3rd, CoreStates NJNB Classic 
8th, First Union Grand Prix 
10th, CoreStates USPRO Championships 
11th, Kuurne-Brussels-Kuurne 
21st, Paris-Roubaix 
27th, Het Volk 

1994 
2nd, Tour of Luxembourg - two stage wins 
3rd, West Virginia Classic - one stage win 
3rd, K-Mart Classic -one stage win 

1993 
World Road Cycling Championships (Hamar, Norway): 14th, amateur road race 
Union Bank Road Race: first 
Fresca National Championships (Dublin, Ohio): second, criterium; 13th, road race 
U.S. Olympic Festival-’93 (San Antonio, Texas): first, criterium; second, road race; fourth, team time trial 
Korbel Champagne Cup Series: fifth overall, amateur 

1992 
Olympic Games (Barcelona, Spain): 16th, team time trial 
U.S. Olympic Road Trials and National Championships (Altoona, Pa.): first, team time trial; 11th, individual time trial 

1991 
Junior World Road Cycling Championships (Colorado Springs, Colo.): second, team time trial; third, individual pursuit; 
35th, road race 
USCF Junior National Road Cycling Championships (San Antonio, Texas): first, individual pursuit (17-18), individual time trial 

1990 
Junior World Road Cycling Championships (Cleveland, England): seventh, road race 
USCF Junior National Track Cycling Championships (San Diego, Calif.): first, individual pursuit (17-18), team pursuit, points race, kilometer time trial 

1989 
USCF Junior National Track Cycling Championships (Colorado Springs, Colo.): first, omnium (15-16) 
USCF Junior National Road Cycling Championships (Colorado Springs, Colo.): first, team time trial; second, criterium; fifth, individual time trial 

1988 
USCF Junior National Track Cycling Championships (Allentown, Pa.): first, omnium (14-15) USCF Junior National Road Championships (Trexlertown, Pa.): first, road race; second, individual time trial, criterium USCF Junior National Cyclo-Cross Championships (Boston, Mass.): fifth 

1987 
Junior National Track Cycling Championships (Trexlertown, Pa.): fourth, omnium (14-15)


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Sintesi said:


> George will never win a major classic trust me. Ghent Wevelgum is it. He doesn't have what it takes and I'm dead sick of hearing about him and what a great classics rider he is. I also predict that he will be buried in next year's TdF when, finally unfettered by his domestique duties will show himself to be the mediocre rider he truly is.
> 
> I know I"m sounding harsh but george just isn't that great.


I think the reference to acid in your tagline speaks volumes as the post after yours illustrates. 
You'll be slating Bob Roll next! And he won nothing but was a better cyclist than any of us could hope to be. Just getting to ride the Tour let alone finishing one is amazing. (Dope or no dope!)


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*Bobke did well*



ultimobici said:


> I think the reference to acid in your tagline speaks volumes as the post after yours illustrates.
> You'll be slating Bob Roll next! And he won nothing but was a better cyclist than any of us could hope to be. Just getting to ride the Tour let alone finishing one is amazing. (Dope or no dope!)


Bobke has a few things any cyclist would also want on their resume. 


Member of the Cycling Hall of Fame as part of the original 7-Eleven Cycling Team
· Former member of the Motorola Cycling Team
· 4-time Tour de France racer, 3-time Giro d'Italia racer, 8-time Paris-Roubaix racer, 3-time Tour de Suisse racer
· Won stage 3 of the 1988 Tour de Romandie
· Won stage 11 of the 1985 Coors Classic
· Won the 1997 & 1998 San Franciso Hill Climb
· Raced in eight World Championships


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

ultimobici said:


> I think the reference to acid in your tagline speaks volumes as the post after yours illustrates.
> You'll be slating Bob Roll next! And he won nothing but was a better cyclist than any of us could hope to be. Just getting to ride the Tour let alone finishing one is amazing. (Dope or no dope!)



A lot of riders up there are getting socked and have nice palmares. It's a matter of liking the rider and I think Hincapie rides in a boring and conservative manner. He waits for other guys to falter and doesn't have the balls to lay it on the line himself. He's a good rider, no doubt but he'll never win a classic and I seriously doubt a stage in TdF. Nothing wrong with being a solid domestique or a nice guy but I don't think he's much fun to watch.


----------



## travis.dubose (Sep 25, 2005)

I realize george is on my avitar, but i love the guy. Now i'll give you guys that he's not the dominant rider that lance, eddie the great one are, or even on the level of jan and basso, but he's just a great guy. I know his riding style isn't super exciting to watch and he's not one of those balls to the wall guys, but given that he's 6'3" and has accomplished what he has is pretty incredible. Scroll up and look at his resume, he's not the greatest cyclist ever, but still its impressive. Most of the slew of books that have come out recently to capitalize on lance and co.'s popularity have a few stories about big george, or sometimes even sections written by him, and they are halarious. Everyone's saying there's no way he's gonna win another classic or stage in the tour, i totally disagree. Now there's no way he's winning the tour, but i don't think a classic or stage victory is out of the question. I like him for the same reason i like guys like manu ginobili, and guys like that who aren't super stars, but they are good guys that are unselfish, know their role and are very good at filling that role.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Sintesi said:


> A lot of riders up there are getting socked and have nice palmares. It's a matter of liking the rider and I think Hincapie rides in a boring and conservative manner. He waits for other guys to falter and doesn't have the balls to lay it on the line himself. He's a good rider, no doubt but he'll never win a classic and I seriously doubt a stage in TdF. Nothing wrong with being a solid domestique or a nice guy but I don't think he's much fun to watch.


I agree in a lot of ways. George is often in the finale, but finds a way to muck it up somehow. He almost did it in his famous GW win, but he got it by a hair. Go watch the tour of flanders that Tafi wins (2002 I believe) and George seems to be chasing every move without going on one of his own. Then in the postrace interview he wishes that Museeuw and Van Petegem would've worked with him, and they could've brought back Tafi.

That's my favorite part about george though. He's kind of a lovable loser, and when he takes a big win, it's that much more exciting. A bit like rooting for the Boston Red Sox.

Silas


----------



## Sintesi (Nov 13, 2001)

SilasCL said:


> I agree in a lot of ways. George is often in the finale, but finds a way to muck it up somehow. He almost did it in his famous GW win, but he got it by a hair. Go watch the tour of flanders that Tafi wins (2002 I believe) and George seems to be chasing every move without going on one of his own. Then in the postrace interview he wishes that Museeuw and Van Petegem would've worked with him, and they could've brought back Tafi.
> 
> That's my favorite part about george though. He's kind of a lovable loser, and when he takes a big win, it's that much more exciting. A bit like rooting for the Boston Red Sox.
> 
> Silas



Yeah, I'm being too harsh George has a lot good qualities I admit. There's a lot to like. 

To watch tho, give me a guy like Erik Deckker who doesn't win a lot of races but when he does it's huge and done with true daring and panache. Even when he loses he's exciting to watch. Tchmil was like that too.


----------



## mkubota (Nov 27, 2005)

*Personality*



travis.dubose said:


> I can't stand Robbie McEwen. Aside from generally being a prick, the head butt / lean thing he pulled at the tour this year really pissed me off. I know he's a sprinter and thats the way sprinters are, but i like Bonen and alot of the other sprinters alot better, Robbie is just too over the top for me.
> 
> Unlike some people, i tend to like vino and jan. Ullrich just seems like a good guy. People say he's a waste of talent, but i'd like to see those people be like lance in their dedication to training, that stuff is hard and i can't blame Jan for wanting to be a somewhat normal guy. Vino on the other hand is just a character to me. From the huge gold chains and rockstar red leather pants he wears, to his need to attack ALL THE FREAKIN TIME, its just fun to watch. Kind of old school in a way, the yin to lance's super calculated yang.
> 
> While the doping thing really hurt him and its tough for me to believe him, i still like Tyler Hamilton too. Finishing the tour with the broken collar bone, along with his other ballsy moves never cease to amaze me. The doping thing is huge though. It wouldn't move him to my most hated list, but definitely off my favorite riders list.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Totally agree- I think personality is a good thing in sports. Of course, it can go overboard like with McEwen, Terrell Owens, Latrell Sprewell, etc. But how boring would it be to watch 180 riders go by and all of them looked and acted the same...Zzzzzzz.

Yeah- too bad about Hamilton. I sort of feel like I want to like him (esp. when he's only one of a few Americans in the peleton), but what he did not only tarnishes his image, but being one of the few Americans it hurts the image of other American riders too IMHO.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

The The said:


> Except he's actually won something. Many other riders out there have no Olympic medals, no national championships, no World Championships, no Tour de France victories (stage or GC), etc. I don't know if I would call that wasted talent.
> 
> I can't even say Tyler Hamilton is a waste of talent, since he's won the Olympics and some grand tour stages. As much as I want to say he's never lived up to the hype...



He doped for the olympics. guilty.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Virenque*

what KOM loses 20 minutes on a mountain stage? did 1 hard day when no one reacts because they know he'll blow the next, sucks wheels to get extra pts later and makes deals that he breaks. PLUS he breaks the KOM record in this fashion. Van Impe had the class enough to retire when he tied the Eagle. Dick couldn't stand in these guts shadow IMHO, he ruined the KOM competition far worse than LA ruined the M.J.


----------



## fastfullback (Feb 9, 2005)

atpjunkie said:


> what KOM loses 20 minutes on a mountain stage? did 1 hard day when no one reacts because they know he'll blow the next, sucks wheels to get extra pts later and makes deals that he breaks. PLUS he breaks the KOM record in this fashion. Van Impe had the class enough to retire when he tied the Eagle. Dick couldn't stand in these guts shadow IMHO, he ruined the KOM competition far worse than LA ruined the M.J.


I have to agree. Tricky Dick tarnished the polka dot jersey and disrespected former jersey winners in my opinion, not only with his actions during the Festina Affair but afterward. His self-aggrandizing finish line salutes were perfect tributes to the only person he ever cared about--"number 1," the man in the mirror.

Pedro Delgado is also high on my list of least favorites. Got away with "winning" the Tour because the organization did not want to suffer the embarassment of the yellow jersey testing positive.


----------



## flying (Feb 17, 2004)

fastfullback said:


> Pedro Delgado is also high on my list of least favorites. Got away with "winning" the Tour because the organization did not want to suffer the embarassment of the yellow jersey testing positive.


Actually Probenicid was not on the ban list. So really there was no way to disqualify him. I don't think the yellow jersey would stop them from bashing a rider.


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

I can't take these guys!
Lance - corp bull
David Millar - cry baby 
Bettini - over animated sissy


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

fletchnj05 said:


> I can't take these guys!
> Lance - corp bull
> David Millar - cry baby
> Bettini - over animated sissy


THe first two, fair enough. But Bettini - why?


----------



## fletchnj05 (Apr 27, 2005)

ultimobici said:


> THe first two, fair enough. But Bettini - why?


Just seems to be one of those guys that talks a bit too much!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

patchito said:


> I simply said he's accomplished more in cycling than any other rider. Am I wrong? Anyone else past or present win seven consecutive TDFs? I never said he's the best cyclist ever. I never said he's won more races in his career than anyone else, only that he's accomplished in cycling what no one else ever has, or perhaps ever will.


I think it would be more accurate to say he's accomplished more than any other Tour rider. "More in cycling than any other rider"? I don't think so.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*cadel evans*

over-inflated opinion of himself, can't handle the bike, and did you hear any of his post-race interviews suring the tour - what a moron!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

botto said:


> over-inflated opinion of himself, can't handle the bike, and did you hear any of his post-race interviews suring the tour - what a moron!


I actually missed all that since I was over there.  No complaints!. What kind of crap was he spewing?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

*evans...*



chuckice said:


> I actually missed all that since I was over there.  No complaints!. What kind of crap was he spewing?


after one of the pyrennes stage's where he was in armstrong's group and sprinted for 12th place, or something to that effect, he was interviewed on belgian TV (quite often actually). lance wasn't so thrilled (based on the coverage) and evan's was asked whay LA said. CE answer was soemthing to the effect of 'lance wasn't very happy, but this is the Tour de France!'. Maybe it was mostly the tone, but he grated on the nerves.

the thing i don;t get about him is that MTB's have a rep for being expert bike handlers, and he's dreadfull.


----------

